# Mounting chuck on turntable.



## big o (Sep 4, 2020)

Screw mount to chuck that fits tightly into center hole of turntable,( relief in coupling is so it can be pried loose).


----------



## MikeInOr (Sep 5, 2020)

I guess that is one way to hold a 45rpm record on my old Technics turntable!  

Very nicely done!


----------

